# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Văn minh xe đạp ở Đan Mạch

## yeuhanoi

Nếu được chọn giữa một chiếc xe đạp và một chiếc xe hơi, hẳn ai cũng sẽ chọn xe hơi! Nhưng với người Đan Mạch, câu trả lời đôi khi lại khác. Ở đất nước Bắc Âu xinh đẹp này, việc đi xe đạp không chỉ đơn giản vì lý do sức khoẻ mà còn có nhiều ý nghĩa về mặt văn hoá, môi trường…


Đi xe đạp là cách giao tiếp tốt nhất với môi trường mình đang sống.
  Nói đến Đan Mạch, cũng không thể không nói đến " xe đạp ". Bạn có thể thấy xe đạp đủ mọi kiểu dáng, màu sắc ở khắp nơi trên mọi nẻo đường, góc phố, những bãi đỗ xe gần nhà ga kín đặc những chiếc xe đạp cũ mới.

  Ở mỗi góc phố, mỗi con đường, là hình ảnh người dân Đan Mạch đi xe đạp. Người người đạp xe, nhà nhà đạp xe, từ những ông bà cụ già đến những đứa trẻ nhỏ, chú phát thư, những cô gái mặc áo công sở duyên dáng trên những chiếc xe đạp thời trang. Thậm chí, bạn cũng có thể nhìn thấy cảnh những ông bố chở con bằng xe đạp đi dạo phố, đi siêu thị hay đến các nơi vui chơi giải trí.... Nhưng vì sao người Đan mạch yêu xe đạp?


Ở mỗi góc phố, mỗi con đường, là hình ảnh người dân Đan Mạch đi xe đạp.
  Hãy quên đi khái niệm xe đạp chỉ dành cho những kẻ không tiền. Ở Đan Mạch những người giàu và nổi tiếng cũng là dân ghiền đạp xe. Hầu như người nào cũng có một chiếc xe đạp. Xe đạp vừa rẻ, vừa linh động dễ chạy, có hư cũng dễ sửa, không gây ô nhiễm môi trường, giảm tiếng ồn, giảm rủi ro tai nạn, giảm kẹt xe bởi diện tích chiếm chỗ ít, làm đường phố thông thoáng hơn, trong lành hơn. Xét về mặt năng lượng thì xe đạp là phương tiện hữu hiệu nhất, không tốn nhiên liệu khi sử dụng. Hơn nữa, đạp xe còn là một hình thức vận động rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Với người Đan Mạch, “Đi xe đạp là cách giao tiếp tốt nhất với môi trường mình đang sống!”.


Chính quyền Đan Mạch cũng thực hiện nhiều chính sách hỗ trợ và khuyến khích văn hóa xe đạp.
  Chính quyền Đan Mạch cũng thực hiện nhiều chính sách hỗ trợ và khuyến khích văn hóa xe đạp (bicycle culture) này bằng những luật lệ ưu tiên, cũng như việc xây dựng các làn đường dành riêng cho xe đạp.

  Bên cạnh các sách hướng dẫn du lịch thông thường, Đan Mạch còn có nhiều cuốn guidebook  hướng dẫn đầy đủ các tuyến đường, khoảng cách, loại địa hình, thời gian đạp xe, chặng nghỉ, điểm tham quan, thậm chí có cả mẹo sử dụng và sửa chữa xe đạp cho bạn

  Ở đất nước yêu xe đạp này, hầu hết các trạm xăng, siêu thị đều có dụng cụ để sửa chữa xe đạp đơn giản, tiện dụng. Thị trấn nào cũng có bãi đậu xe đạp riêng. Đến bất kỳ trạm thông tin du lịch ở bất cứ thành phố nào, bạn cũng có thể thuê một chiếc xe đạp để vi vu. Chỉ việc bỏ đồng 20 kroner (khoảng hơn 2 Euro) vào để mở khóa, sau đó chiếc xe đạp sẽ thuộc về mình, muốn dùng đến khi nào chán thì thôi, rồi lại để xe về chỗ cũ, khóa xe và đồng 20 xu sẽ trở về túi bạn.

  Nếu muốn bơm bánh xe thì không có chuyện phải trả 1000 đồng/bánh như ở Việt Nam. Vòi bơm tự động có khắp nơi, bạn cứ tạt vào góc đường, vặn vòi rồi bơm. Nhiều người không dùng xe nữa thì cứ để xe ngoài đường cho ai cần dùng lấy đi. 


Những làn đường dành riêng cho xe đạp, người người đạp xe...
  Cũng có thể nói rằng xe đạp ở Đan Mạch đã trở thành phương tiện giao thông chính như xe máy ở Hà Nội hay TP.HCM vậy. Chỉ tính riêng trong phạm vi thủ đô Copenhagen (thủ đô của đất nước Đan Mạch), tỷ lệ người sử dụng xe đạp lên tới 55%. Một cuộc thăm dò dư luận mới đây của Hội đồng thành phố Copenhagen cho biết, 54% người dân Copenhagen được hỏi trả lời rằng xe đạp dễ sử dụng và đi lại nhanh; 19% người dân đạp xe để bảo vệ sức khỏe và tiết kiệm tiền bạc.

----------


## ipad

HN nên học hỏi

----------


## tuisach

một nền văn minh hiện đại

----------

